# Bookworm - Manage and View your Personal EPUB Ebooks online



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2010)

I was doing some research on how to view some of my EPUB ebooks on my Blackberry and came across this fantastic resource:

Read ePub ebooks online : Bookworm ePub reader

It allows you to upload your EPUB Ebooks and manage them in a personal library of books. When it uploads, it makes the EBooks readable by a standard HTML browser.

One of the slick aspects of this system is that you can view your library from any mobile device at http://m.bookworm.com

This doesn't replace my Sony Ereader for offline reading but allows me to read my ebooks from any computer or mobile device with data access. I've uploaded my entire EPUB library to this service and the structure makes it very browsable and accessible.

The company that developed the technology for O'Reilly has another site much like it: Welcome | Ibis Reader

This site uses HTML5 technology and has all the features of the above but is only readable by devices or computers that support HTML5. This makes it ideal for iPhones or iPads.


----------



## jandrusk (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, plus Internet access is so ubiquitous that it makes perfect sense.


----------

